# Time to throw caution to the wind?



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Every night I go to bed feeling overwhelmed with the thought of tomorrow... That is, the thought of spending one more day in my office and how it drives me mad. 

On one hand, I have the security of knowing a paycheck will always be there, I get along with everyone at work, and I'm very good at what I do... But, being there just doesn't feel right anymore. 

On the other hand, I would love to have a career doing what makes me truly happy... even though I know it might be tough at first. Then, my common sense tells me there is no certainty in what makes me happy, and tough might be even tougher than I think...

I just assume do what makes me happy, but my aspirations and common sense are constantly battling it out, and it's exhausting arguing with yourself! 

At the end of the day I know the decision is mine, but I do value others' opinions... as some might have already been there done that. I can't be the only one who has been in this boat. So, when (if ever) is it time to jump overboard?


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

Lots of variables there I guess. I had opportunities when I was younger. Now, linking back, I wish I would have taken the chance when I had it. If you're younger, go for it.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

marshrunner757 said:


> Lots of variables there I guess. I had opportunities when I was younger. Now, linking back, I wish I would have taken the chance when I had it. If you're younger, go for it.


That's why I have this constant conflict within myself, I'm 28 now, and can't see myself still being sane at 40 if I don't make a change. Sigh... What to do, What to do...?


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Do what you Love--Love what you do!

Don't stress the small stuff.

swamp .02


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

Haha. Never know til you try. I walk into my office every day wondering what I could have done different. Getting dressed Monday morning I kept thinking about having to do this 15 more years. Made for a long Monday lol. But, I make good money and can't really complain.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I worked for the same company my entire career. I used to think it would have been better to work for multiple companies until I saw others jump ship only to return. For me the happiness was in the relationships I developed among the people I came across at work from contractors to employees. But I enjoyed the work. I just didn't enjoy the paperwork and some of the management. I am retired now and receive a nice pension for both myself and my wife to live on in comfort. But like you said it is your decision and I am not walking in your shoes.


----------



## Fin "N" Tonic (Aug 27, 2008)

I am in the same boat. I have been with my current company for 11 years and it's very hard for me to get up and come to work each day. I've gotten to the point that I am just not challenged anymore and I need a change. I have been very hesitant to just jump ship for certain opportunities in the past but at this point I am ready. I have something in the works and if it works out I will be gone in the blink of an eye. It is definitely that time for me in my life. Good luck to you and your future decisions in your professional career. Only you know what is best for you.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Reel Girl said:


> That's why I have this constant conflict within myself, I'm 28 now, and can't see myself still being sane at 40 if I don't make a change. Sigh... What to do, What to do...?


We must of gotten our boats at the same place as yours sounds very similar to the one I'm in....

Edit: and good luck whatever you do!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

You have to go for it! Until then fake it until you make it. I worked at a bank for 7 years, ultimately becoming a branch manager. I absolutely hated it knowing it would lead to my ultimate goal of becoming a financial advisor. In 2000, I took the "leap of faith" and never looked back. It was not easy because it is 100% commission but, am happy now!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Hmnnn... So those of you who make good money, but don't necessarily love your job... Do you ever wish you would have tried to make it doing what you do love? I apologize... I've been an inquisitive little thing here lately!


----------



## Josey (Jun 13, 2012)

You have answered your own question and just need the courage to accept it. I have changed careers 3 times in my life and each time it was for the best. Go for what makes you happy.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

If you're not happy, the time to jump is while you're still young, single, no family to impact (I'm assuming all that about you) if the next career choice doesn't work out. Lot's of opportunities here in Texas. As Rick Perry said..."If you don't have a job in Texas, it's because you don't want one"....or of course don't need one 

I've been blessed with a great career, and I'd do it all over again. So I'm afraid I can't offer better advice.

Sounds like you have a tough decision to make, I wish you the best !


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

I sincerely appreciate the advice all of you have to offer... I know what I should do, but going through with it feels a lot like a dental appointment... Scares the heck out of me!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Do it! No sense in being miserable!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Reel Girl said:


> I sincerely appreciate the advice all of you have to offer... I know what I should do, but going through with it feels a lot like a dental appointment... Scares the heck out of me!


Sounds like you are ready to jump! Good luck to you!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

You are pretty vague. Are you talking about going into business for yourself? Jumping to a new company?
Best advice I can give you is to list the pro's on one side and the cons on the other, be objective and then you will have an idea of where you should be.

Just remember the old saying the "grass always looks greener on the other side of the fence". There is a lot of truth in that sometimes.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Work*

I to kinda like (fishingcacher)..and We are comfortable and do everything we want..But if your not happy set yourself education wise and some savings and go for it...And like Bocephus said Rick Perry said..If you don't have a job in Texas, it's because you don't want one"....or of course don't need one ....(Best of luck whatever you choose)


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

When I was 26 or so, I looked around the office at the folks working with me who were 40 to 60 yrs old. We worked for a privately owned family company in the oilfield industry. Company was doing great, yet these "lifers" who had been with the company 20 yrs were making not that much money, in my opinion, while the owners all had millions. I realized I no longer wanted to be a worker bee.

I decided, like you, that a change may be needed. So I enrolled in business school, took classes (mostly at night) and got my MBA while still working. Couple of years later, I jumped ship and it was the best thing I ever did. But I had a plan, and that is what you need.

While I technically work for a company, meaning we pay a company to handle our overhead, my partner and I effectively work for ourselves. We employ a few assistants, have no set schedule, no vacation restrictions, no cap on income, etc. We eat what we kill, so to speak, and life is good. My clients are happy, I can work hard or work little, it is up to me, and I'm not tied down. We do work very hard, but it is because we like our clients and job, and if you don't hate work you don't mind working hard, so long as you reap the benefits of your efforts. 

Point being,


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

bigfishtx said:


> You are pretty vague. Are you talking about going into business for yourself? Jumping to a new company?
> Best advice I can give you is to list the pro's on one side and the cons on the other, be objective and then you will have an idea of where you should be.


The end result would be working for myself... Long story short, and I'm sure this throws a wrench into the equation... Drawing/painting, along with hunting and fishing, has always been a hobby of mine. Except, nobody in their right mind will pay me to hunt or fish... I have more people wanting a piece of my artwork than I can possibly crank out. People want to pay me to do something I enjoy? ...I'm starting to feel foolish by not doing just that. Then again, artwork doesn't seem like a way to have steady income... At least not for a long time, if I were fortunate enough to make it.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Reel Girl said:


> The end result would be working for myself... Long story short, and I'm sure this throws a wrench into the equation... Drawing/painting, along with hunting and fishing, has always been a hobby of mine. Except, nobody in their right mind will pay me to hunt or fish... I have more people wanting a piece of my artwork than I can possibly crank out. People want to pay me to do something I enjoy? ...I'm starting to feel foolish by not doing just that. Then again, artwork doesn't seem like a way to have steady income... At least not for a long time, if I were fortunate enough to make it.


Yes art is a hard way to make a living but sounds like you have enough of a backlog of commission work. You need to determine the cost of healthcare if you will have to buy your own. You could be a guide for hunting, fishing, and have a lodge to display your artwork for sale. How about posting some pics of your artwork.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Reel Girl said:


> The end result would be working for myself... Long story short, and I'm sure this throws a wrench into the equation... Drawing/painting, along with hunting and fishing, has always been a hobby of mine. Except, nobody in their right mind will pay me to hunt or fish... I have more people wanting a piece of my artwork than I can possibly crank out. People want to pay me to do something I enjoy? ...I'm starting to feel foolish by not doing just that. Then again, artwork doesn't seem like a way to have steady income... At least not for a long time, if I were fortunate enough to make it.


Believe me, what you are saying is common to a lot of us. I love hunting and fishing a heck of a lot more than going to my business and dealing with problems all day long. But at the end of the day, you have to be able to make a living because I can tell you, being poor will not support much hunting or fishing activities.

You have to decide what to do, only you can make this decision. Just remember, there is a lot of security in a reg paycheck, and insurance, paid vacation, etc.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Your young, that's a big plus in making a career change. It does take a leap of faith, but most of that is confidence. When I was 29 I had no idea that I would be where I am today, its been a pretty twisty road but it worked out. 
Keep your mind open, there are opprotunities out their that you have not even thought of. 
Good luck!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Looking out in the future, I will DJ the wedding. You know how to get a hold of me


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I tried doing what "I loved" for close to a year. This was about 18 months after college. I found out; Playing drums in multiple bands for a living, fishing,hunting, drinking, smoking weed, and having sex with quite a few different chicks was...Friggin Awesome! The only downside was I was struggling financially. I hated living in an apartment with a roommate. 

So I went and got me a real job. Bought a home, cut my jamming down to 1 band. Married one of those groupie chicks... Got divorced 6 yrs later. Bought another home. Bought a beach house. Got remarried a few yrs after that. Started my own business. Still jam in a "Garage Band." Fish when I can, space out when I can. And try to find things to do, or learn which are enjoyable. Point being, you're in charge of your own happiness/contentment level. 

Good luck on your quest!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Keep your current job so you can pay bills. If you can't pay bills, you can't focus on anything else. 

Start selling your art as a 2nd job (start a LLC). Once you can steadily replace your 1st job income for a year straight (month to month), then consider jumping ship on the first job. This 1st year gives you a taste of what the "seasonal" flux may be on demand for your art.

During that first year you should be nest egging nearly 100% of your art sales as a start up cushion when you leave your 1st job. You should have a rough equivalent to a year's salary. Now you have options.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Yep... This is going to be a tricky one!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Bankin' On It said:


> Keep your current job so you can pay bills. If you can't pay bills, you can't focus on anything else.
> 
> Start selling your art as a 2nd job (start a LLC). Once you can steadily replace your 1st job income for a year straight, then consider jumping ship on the first job.
> 
> During that first year you should be nest egging nearly 100% of your art sales as a start up cushion when you leave your 1st job. You should have a rough equivalent to a year's salary. Now you have options.


I like this idea! Definitely something to think about. Thank you!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Zeitgeist said:


> Looking out in the future, I will DJ the wedding. You know how to get a hold of me


Lmao! My boyfriend's going to have a panic attack if he reads that...


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Bankin' On It said:


> Keep your current job so you can pay bills. If you can't pay bills, you can't focus on anything else.
> 
> Start selling your art as a 2nd job (start a LLC). Once you can steadily replace your 1st job income for a year straight (month to month), then consider jumping ship on the first job. This 1st year gives you a taste of what the "seasonal" flux may be on demand for your art.
> 
> During that first year you should be nest egging nearly 100% of your art sales as a start up cushion when you leave your 1st job. You should have a rough equivalent to a year's salary. Now you have options.


This is very good advice. Matter of fact, this is what I plan on doing in the coming years.

Good luck OP. Life is too short to be miserable.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Reel Girl said:


> I like this idea! Definitely something to think about. Thank you!


You're welcome.

Check into starting a website. Cheapest store front you can own. Put the website on your business cards so you can hand it to someone and they can independently see what you are all about when you contact someone for a sale or a contract on some wall space in their store.

Look into what it takes to set up an art show booth. You can probably find an art show or 2 for every month during good weather. Go to them. Ask the sellers some questions. Most folks love to talk about themselves. Especially if they have been successful. Pick their brains.

After you know how much it costs for an art show booth, you have to determine your success rate at that particular show to see if you can make your investment back and profit. DO they have a demand for your type of art? Is there a niche you can fill? Are there too many likewise artists in this show? Sometimes you may find the show costs way more than it's worth.

Next, ask yourself how much you want to pay yourself while working the booth too. Work that into the budget. Get a solid snapshot of the true potential to profit. Do this for each show. Once you are familiar, you will know which shows are worth your time.

The whole time your website should be getting hits. That means you have to play the numbers game and get in front of as many potential customers as you can. While you are at the art show you should be steadily handing out business cards to that captive audience.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Keep the 40 as mentioned and sell your work on the side, also as mentioned. Post here in the classifieds and crank some income. I'm not too far away from doing that myself. I have a CAD side gig and have done various projects after hours while maintaining my day job. 

I've picked up a few 2Coolers and will be expanding soon.

You can do just that and it's a security blanket until your hobby makes you more than your 40.

Good luck.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

My dad always said it's called work for a reason....

If I were you I would go for it. You don't get the years back. You probably can go back to your old job if you were good at it and well liked.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

You could marry one of the Brown boys from Alaskan Bush People. Now them boys hunt and fish all the time and pretty dang creative and yall could live off the money Discovery Channel pays them!! Then you can sell your mud paintings and beaver pelts as a hobby for fun!!


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm with several posters here. Throwing caution to the wind and going for it are recipes for disaster. Even with art, you need a business plan. Before I threw caution to the wind, I had a 100+ page business plan that covered everything I could think of, and the cash to hang on for a while as things developed.

In your case, your skills and product are personal and portable. I'd think strongly about creating on your own time, and trying to market your art at every boat and fishing show in the country and on the web. That way, if you find that people aren't buying what you'd like to sell, you've made discrete bets - the cost of the shows, a website. If it doesn't work you're not saddled with other obligations like rent on a storefront. Then you could go to plan B. If plan A works, then develop your plan and make a calculated bet about leaving your day job.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Once again, thanks everyone! You all never disappoint.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Bankin' On It said:


> Keep your current job so you can pay bills. If you can't pay bills, you can't focus on anything else.
> 
> Start selling your art as a 2nd job (start a LLC). Once you can steadily replace your 1st job income for a year straight (month to month), then consider jumping ship on the first job. This 1st year gives you a taste of what the "seasonal" flux may be on demand for your art.
> 
> During that first year you should be nest egging nearly 100% of your art sales as a start up cushion when you leave your 1st job. You should have a rough equivalent to a year's salary. Now you have options.


^^^ This is the best advice here. ^^^


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Reel Girl, I believe you are anxious for a good reason. How you make a living is a huge decision in life. I stayed at a job a long time that I didn't like just due to money and benefits. It seems that only now at this late point in life I am realizing that "Life is short and meant to be enjoyed" is so true. The term "starving artist" came about because it is true too. But I think overall being happy should be your goal, and doing what you love. I am not an artist, but know one very well. A true artist, whether painting with oils or writing plays or playing an instrument, probably should follow their heart. There is some good advice from others here, very logical, but if you try to make art your second job, then art won't see your full potential. While you are young, give it a "Reel" try. 



According to Terry Bradshaw, Phil Robertson was a better football QB than Terry, but Phil Robertson followed what made him happy. He didn't do too badly, did he?


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

In my opinion she is no where near ready to quit her day job. In fact, she has quite a few long nights and long weekends in her immediate future just to figure out what it will take to get something like this off the ground. 

She needs an immediate plan, a 1 year plan, a 3 year plan and a 5 year plan. Oh, did I mention these plans always exist? 5 years from now you should still have an immediate plan, 1 year, 3...etc. 


I forgot to ask OP, do you have a stockpile of finished work or is the approach more along the lines of commissioned work? Hopefully you have at least 10 finished pieces ready to put up on a website. Preferably more.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Reel Girl, I believe you are anxious for a good reason. How you make a living is a huge decision in life. I stayed at a job a long time that I didn't like just due to money and benefits. It seems that only now at this late point in life I am realizing that "Life is short and meant to be enjoyed" is so true. The term "starving artist" came about because it is true too. But I think overall being happy should be your goal, and doing what you love. I am not an artist, but know one very well. A true artist, whether painting with oils or writing plays or playing an instrument, probably should follow their heart. There is some good advice from others here, very logical, but if you try to make art your second job, then art won't see your full potential. While you are young, give it a "Reel" try.
> 
> According to Terry Bradshaw, Phil Robertson was a better football QB than Terry, but Phil Robertson followed what made him happy. He didn't do too badly, did he?


Oh, man!!!!!!!! You are killing me!  Lol. People very near and dear to me have told me this very thing... But, I so hesitate.


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

A good way to test your art/establish a client base would be to buy a both for the Hunting/fishing/boat shows. Exposure is typically the key in art it seems. You also have an outlet right at you finger tips with 2cool.

Keep you regular job like Bankin on it said, but at night/weekends you should be cranking out as much new art as you can in preparation for the next event.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

I know i'm kind of late to the party, but I was in the same shoes as you about a year ago. I worked in the energy trading field for 3.5 years, and while the money was awesome, I hated waking up every day. About a year before I jumped ship, I started making a plan. I formed an LLC, hired an attorney and a consultant, and put my plan into action. While I'm still very far away from the income I used to have, I am a much happier person for taking the plunge. On the plus side, I expect to eventually get more money doing what I do now than what I was doing before, so I think it was a smart decision both financially and in terms of quality of life.

If you're still young and single like I was, there's no better time. You can always return to what you do now, but I have a feeling that you won't.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Bankin' On It said:


> In my opinion she is no where near ready to quit her day job. In fact, she has quite a few long nights and long weekends in her immediate future just to figure out what it will take to get something like this off the ground.
> 
> She needs an immediate plan, a 1 year plan, a 3 year plan and a 5 year plan. Oh, did I mention these plans always exist? 5 years from now you should still have an immediate plan, 1 year, 3...etc.
> 
> I forgot to ask OP, do you have a stockpile of finished work or is the approach more along the lines of commissioned work? Hopefully you have at least 10 finished pieces ready to put up on a website. Preferably more.


This is where it gets interesting... I have given away most of my completed works, maybe foolishly... but, that was back when I thought payment for them was laughable.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

If it's sportsman related art I'd even reach out to a few pro's looking for someone who would be willing to promote the artwork. Those folks have stuff made in their name. Who knows, it could also bear your art in there somewhere?

Yes you'd probably have to give them a painting to strike their interest and then it's all in how you handle it (PR) as to whether or not you can team up.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Consider doing logos for a quick buck too. When I say logos you can lump in boat wraps. Which is ANOTHER viable option. Just have to find out who they get their artwork from and mirror the deal with different shops around town.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

There's potential in this but only with the right business plan. Otherwise, you will starve.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Bankin' On It said:


> Keep your current job so you can pay bills. If you can't pay bills, you can't focus on anything else.
> 
> Start selling your art as a 2nd job (start a LLC). Once you can steadily replace your 1st job income for a year straight (month to month), then consider jumping ship on the first job. This 1st year gives you a taste of what the "seasonal" flux may be on demand for your art.
> 
> During that first year you should be nest egging nearly 100% of your art sales as a start up cushion when you leave your 1st job. You should have a rough equivalent to a year's salary. Now you have options.


Like others said, this is good advice.^^^

I worked as an engineer for a major oil company in the late seventies. Go to work at 7, leave at 4:30, watched the clock all day. Great pay, great benefits and retirement. I was well thought of and on a path to rapid advancement.

I hated to leave the security with a wife, young son, and a daughter on the way. I left to start my own business in 1980. After two years, the major oil company I had worked for had been bought out. Many of the people I worked with who could not relocate were out of work. Most of the others scattered around the country. It was tough for a few years, and there have been many years where I thought I wouldn't make it another year. But it has all worked out very well for me financially.

But don't kid yourself, working for yourself can be stressful. Prilosec can become your best friend. You don't quit thinking about your work in the evenings, weekends, and holidays. It gives you freedom with one hand, and takes it away with the other.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Okay, so now it's looking like it's tough all the way around... Holy cow. Time to play the lotto! Lol


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Reel Girl, I believe you are anxious for a good reason. How you make a living is a huge decision in life. I stayed at a job a long time that I didn't like just due to money and benefits. It seems that only now at this late point in life I am realizing that "Life is short and meant to be enjoyed" is so true. The term "starving artist" came about because it is true too. But I think overall being happy should be your goal, and doing what you love. I am not an artist, but know one very well. A true artist, whether painting with oils or writing plays or playing an instrument, probably should follow their heart. There is some good advice from others here, very logical, but if you try to make art your second job, then art won't see your full potential. While you are young, give it a "Reel" try.
> 
> According to Terry Bradshaw, Phil Robertson was a better football QB than Terry, but Phil Robertson followed what made him happy. He didn't do too badly, did he?


Duck Commander in 2014 = 40 million. Not counting the show and indorsments.....


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Reel Girl said:


> Okay, so now it's looking like it's tough all the way around... Holy cow. Time to play the lotto! Lol


Welcome to entrepreneurship!

Honestly, it is always work but once you get used to it you become much more efficient. In a couple of years you will have it down and be comfortable about what you are doing if you really commit.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Side track: can the bad parts of your work be fixed?*

Okay so you get more serious about producing and marketing your art as a second job. Some career changes would require a total leap away from the primary job, but I can see where selling art could be at least started as a second job.

But what about the primary job? I would get a fresh piece of paper and make a list of what I like, what is OK and what is making it unbearable. It is possible that there is something, some particular task, some particular person, some particular location, some particular schedule/shift issue that is (or in combination are) making your job unsatisfying.

There might be a way to fix one or two bad things at work. If you bring a couple of changes you need to make to their attention, who knows they just might accommodate you.

Good luck.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

My income just about tripled in the last 3 years I give all my glory to God.I landed one of those jobs and yes I love it for some of us it takes time to find what you love and will be passionate about but it really did take stop look and listen to God he is our creator.It is working for me.Im no preacher just another sinfull dirty ole rag just forgivin.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

While you still have your job, try living on a smaller scale as if you are doing what you love and see if you are okay with it. You may find, you like the comfort that your "unfulfilled " job offered. I did it years ago and had a "lost"decade of income and comfort but I'm glad I did as the reward was worth it.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Johnboat said:


> Okay so you get more serious about producing and marketing your art as a second job. Some career changes would require a total leap away from the primary job, but I can see where selling art could be at least started as a second job.
> 
> But what about the primary job? I would get a fresh piece of paper and make a list of what I like, what is OK and what is making it unbearable. It is possible that there is something, some particular task, some particular person, some particular location, some particular schedule/shift issue that is (or in combination are) making your job unsatisfying.
> 
> ...


I wish it were that simple. I've already mulled this over a thousand times, and just don't ever see myself feeling "fulfilled" where I am currently.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Don't hesitate do it. Life goes by very fast.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Boyfriend?*

You mentioned your boyfriend. At age 28 you have no time to waste on the wrong man, or even the "he's okay for now" man. If you and he are not on the same page about your future together move on, to someone else or just being alone for a while. Something to add to your decision making.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

You will never know until you go ! I have seen some of your post on paintings you have done , you have talent , just go for it you will never know until you try , you can always go back to what your doing now if it doesn't work out . Nothing compares to have a job you truly like to do . Work to live don't live to work !!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

One more and I will _try_ to stay out of it. There is no definite right or wrong answer, as I feel sure you realize. The only thing we may have over you is some years experience. I _think_ that the time to find out is now, while you are relatively young and don't have as many people possibly dependent on you. I also _think_ that if you try and fail at it, that it won't bother you as much as if you never try. Whether you jump right in or try to evolve into it or even never try is your business. But honestly, I don't think non-artist such as myself really understand where you are coming from mentally. Have you tried talking to other artists? Even if their form of art is not identical to yours?


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

artys only said:


> You will never know until you go ! I have seen some of your post on paintings you have done , you have talent , just go for it you will never know until you try , you can always go back to what your doing now if it doesn't work out . Nothing compares to have a job you truly like to do . Work to live don't live to work !!


I appreciate the comment about my artwork! I think I owe it to myself to at least try... Trying and failing has got to be better than never knowing.

On another note; For everyone's sake, I hope to get off of my soapbox soon 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

"You got lose to kno-o-ow how to win."


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

I've been a coach/teacher the last 15 years. Went to college just like my friends, earned a degree in education. They all chose engineering/business/etc...... they make twice what i do. I will never be rich, but never poor either. I'll never be searching for a job, unless it's by choice. So, when our friends are off in cancun, colorado, etc....we are home most of the time. But, when i think of the time i get to spend with my family in the summers, spring break, thanksgiving, christmas, etc......money can't buy that time! Every day at work is different than the previous and every school year brings in a new group of kiddos. It's a trade off......little less money, but happy life! 50-60 years from now, you will look back and remember the happy times......not your bank account.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Love the Life You Live, Live the Life You Love!!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Whitebassfisher said:


> One more and I will _try_ to stay out of it. There is no definite right or wrong answer, as I feel sure you realize. The only thing we may have over you is some years experience. I _think_ that the time to find out is now, while you are relatively young and don't have as many people possibly dependent on you. I also _think_ that if you try and fail at it, that it won't bother you as much as if you never try. Whether you jump right in or try to evolve into it or even never try is your business. But honestly, I don't think non-artist such as myself really understand where you are coming from mentally. Have you tried talking to other artists? Even if their form of art is not identical to yours?


I agree with you... Every fiber of my being says, "NOW or NEVER!". I don't have children, but I do have a happy little dog and a very supportive boyfriend. They will be more than fine no matter what I do... 

I have in fact talked to several artists... All of whom have been unbelievable helpful. And yet, if you blindfold ten people, place them in front of an elephant, and ask them to describe the elephant on feel alone, you'll get ten different answers depending on where each person is standing. So, sometimes their advice throws me for a loop.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

I went from owning my own business to working for someone else in a totally different field at 37 . It's still not what makes me happy but I will be comfortable for the rest of my years . Good pension 401 health etc. Sometimes being happy is a state of mind . I don't like working I don't care what I'm doing . But I've worked since I was 12 I don't know any other way. What makes me happy is seeing my boys and wife smile and laugh on the days we go fishing or to the beach house . Being able to take the kids places and buy them things I couldn't have as a kid makes me happy . There fore I go to work . I agree with starting out with a side buisness and do that until you don't have time for the regular job because you are too busy. Good luck .


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

I made the change this year. I worked for the same company for 8 years and for the last 4 it just didn't feel right. I knew change was going to be eminent at the beginnning of the year, but I luckily had about 6 months to plan for it and get ready. I started my own business and love every second of it. I have only been self employed for about 7 months, but could not imagine going back to work for someone else. 
In the beginning it's feast or famine, but I was prepared for that going in. 

Do what feels right and don't think twice about it.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Reel Girl said:


> Hmnnn... So those of you who make good money, but don't necessarily love your job... Do you ever wish you would have tried to make it doing what you do love? I apologize... I've been an inquisitive little thing here lately!


If you love what you do you will be great at it and rise to the top of your chosen field. If you are just doing something for the money you will eventually start phoning it in and you don't make good money for phoning it in.

Too many people get that backwards and end up miserable. You are 28. You can afford to go for it. Do what you love. If you truly love it, it won't seem that hard.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

See! You're all so smart.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

As a full time golf instructor/teacher/coach, do what you love, love what you do, but, never do it for the money !!! 

I just raised my hourly rates for the first time in 7 years and honestly can't believe what people will pay for happiness !!! 

Best in your decision, my niece is a world class artist Mardierees.com


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Reel Girl. I see you are a young woman and a lady I'm sure. If I had it to do all over again, I would have started my own business when I was young like you. Rarely do "employees" earn what they are worth if they are true professionals and rarely do they end up looking back on their careers and feeling fulfilled in what they have done. You will work "for the man" and he will prosper due to your professionalism. 
If you can afford to tough it out financially for a while, and you have a passion for a career that you want to pursue, go for it! In the long run, your reward will be a much happier life in general. 
Corporate America is a jungle and a very unhappy place for most workers.
Good Fortune to you!

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK..time for my .02, Kristal..My career has been my life for 65 years so far...and I have enjoyed almost every minute of it...BUT...I too have always wanted to be an artist. I piddled with it all my life and enjoyed that as well.. So much so that when I opened one of my locations and had to take another adjoining building for my offices..I had a LOT of extra unused space. One of my customers suggested...since she was a REAL artist...that it would be nice for me to let her and some of her fellow artists hang their work...SO...all of a sudden ..I was also the owner of an Art Gallery.. I really don't know which career I enjoyed more...but did discover after several years that I wasn't going to make any money with the gallery...even though I was retaining 30% of sale prices on all of their work. I also learned that out of the approximate 30 painters I was exhibiting..and most of them were REALLY good..that almost none of them were making a living as Artists... All had some other source of income.. Almost all of my Artists were female (and that made it nice.LOL) and most had husbands with other income that sustained them.... Quite a few of them are living down in a small city in Mexico, San Miguel de Allende ,now.. mostly because living is so cheap down there....

In your situation I would think that you hang onto your regular job..and feel your way around the art world..at weekend shows, etc..and see what the market for your work is. Possibly go to hunting and fishing businesses and ask to exhibit your work there. My Vet for my worthless dog has his entire clinic decorated with paintings of dogs and cats by a local young man..and actually sells some of it..(Vet doesn't take a commission)

If you wanna talk about it with someone who actually was in the business...drop me a PM and we can swap phone numbers. It would be my pleasure..

My 'secret' advice would be...GO FOR IT !!!!

jim


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Nwilkins said:


> As a full time golf instructor/teacher/coach, do what you love, love what you do, but, never do it for the money !!!
> 
> I just raised my hourly rates for the first time in 7 years and honestly can't believe what people will pay for happiness !!!
> 
> Best in your decision, my niece is a world class artist Mardierees.com


Neil..your Niece is truly a SPECTACULAR Artist...went all over her site.. 
Man..800 hours working on that one sculpture.. that is devotion to her 'gift' as an Artist.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

youre young with no kids....go for it! I didn't read the whole thread, if you don't mind what is it that you're looking to get into?


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

It's a hard decision since we are told to go to school get an education and then get a job that pays benefits. Not being married and no kids makes it an easier decision unless you have a mortgage then the equation gets a little tougher. It would be a no brainier if it was a recession proof business but art is not a necessity in life so you have to take that into consideration. But then again there are not that many recession proof businesses out there and you should talk to someone in a non recession proof business to get pointers on how to survive during lean years. Go for it but be smart because you don't want to be at an age asking yourself "what if".


----------



## RedSurfer (Aug 11, 2005)

No amount of security is worth a life lived chained to a routine that has killed your dreams.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

I can't say thank you enough for all of your great advice! I plan on following my gut and going for it! ...Although I won't be letting go of my current job any time soon (as much as I would love to).


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Reel Girl said:


> The end result would be working for myself... Long story short, and I'm sure this throws a wrench into the equation... Drawing/painting, along with hunting and fishing, has always been a hobby of mine. Except, nobody in their right mind will pay me to hunt or fish... I have more people wanting a piece of my artwork than I can possibly crank out. People want to pay me to do something I enjoy? ...I'm starting to feel foolish by not doing just that. Then again, artwork doesn't seem like a way to have steady income... At least not for a long time, if I were fortunate enough to make it.


Here is my advice. Be ready, 6 months expenses +_25% saved up so you are not distracted by the wolf at the door. Have your plans made, I am a skilled Artist-Blacksmith but I WAS NOT able to convert that into a full time job because of one issue, I could do my work or market my work but not at the same time. The other thing you MUST do is consider your art work as a product of Reel Girl Inc. you have to have your prices in order, this means materials, time or labor, and the 2 imperatives. Your salary and a profit for Reel Girl Inc. If you forget those two you will back looking for a job like I was! Art should be done by commission when you can rather than pick something you want from these things I have already done, be ready to do both. I wish you the best with what you decide. Notice: nowhere did I say don't go for it, just be as ready as you can.

Bob
Artist Blacksmith
Iron Rose Forge


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

Is all too easy to be passionate about being an artist, offshore fisherman, cyclist, etc - there is no external pressure to perform and mediocre results have no significant consequence. But when failure or under performance means the house payment is late or there are no pesos to stock the fridge well then it gets real. Getting paid or not based on someone else'e taste or degree of fickle could also be a real downer. 

Sounds like your at the soul searching stage....maybe expand that to include another career field that would give you some satisfaction and keep the art your passion. Things are different when it's a job


----------



## Adobe 11SD (May 11, 2012)

Reel Girl said:


> I can't say thank you enough for all of your great advice! I plan on following my gut and going for it! ...Although I won't be letting go of my current job any time soon (as much as I would love to).


In my opinion this is a very good idea, congrats!

I have been very fortunate in my career and think it had a lot to do with the fact that I had no expectation that I needed to love the job, I had to make money to raise a family and am fortunate that I have a very supportive wife. I have worked for several very large international corporations and started my consulting business while working for them.

One thing that seems to have been lost in the conversation is the need for financial stability. We are in completely different stages of life and I think that the generational gap is the cause for the desire to love our work. What I mean by that is my very first priority has always been to provide for my families financial future and it never dawned on me that I needed to like my job, rather I needed to be very good at it and when I got tired of it I moved on.

I suppose that I sacrificed my "dream job" for the sake of my family. I grew up very poor with a single mother trying to take care of 4 kids. That experience made me certain that there was no way in the world I would let that happen to my wife and children. As odd as this might sound I have no idea of what my dream job would have been and envy you for chasing yours.


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

motivation

â€œI was not delivered into this world in defeat nor does failure coarse through my veins. I am not a sheep waiting to be prodded by my shepherd. I am a lion and I refuse to talk, walk, or eat with the sheep. I will not hear those who weep and complain for their thoughts are contagions. Let them join the sheep. The slaughterhouse of failureâ€¦Is not my destiny.â€


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Reel Girl said:


> Hmnnn... So those of you who make good money, but don't necessarily love your job... Do you ever wish you would have tried to make it doing what you do love? I apologize... I've been an inquisitive little thing here lately!


Sometimes I like my job. Sometimes I don't. But my job lets me take off mostly when I want. Have boats, airplanes, a bay house and other useless things (lol) and the time to do the things I want with the people that I love. (More important)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Bob Keyes said:


> Here is my advice. Be ready, 6 months expenses +_25% saved up so you are not distracted by the wolf at the door. Have your plans made, I am a skilled Artist-Blacksmith but I WAS NOT able to convert that into a full time job because of one issue, I could do my work or market my work but not at the same time. The other thing you MUST do is consider your art work as a product of Reel Girl Inc. you have to have your prices in order, this means materials, time or labor, and the 2 imperatives. Your salary and a profit for Reel Girl Inc. If you forget those two you will back looking for a job like I was! Art should be done by commission when you can rather than pick something you want from these things I have already done, be ready to do both. I wish you the best with what you decide. Notice: nowhere did I say don't go for it, just be as ready as you can.
> 
> Bob
> Artist Blacksmith
> Iron Rose Forge


+1.

Bob not to steal anything from you.

I know an extremely talented dance instructor great with kids and people. But no business skills. She failed miserably. A mediocre dance teach with good business skills might have made it. My point is you must run the business first.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Bob Keyes said:


> Here is my advice. Be ready, 6 months expenses +_25% saved up so you are not distracted by the wolf at the door. Have your plans made, I am a skilled Artist-Blacksmith but I WAS NOT able to convert that into a full time job because of one issue, I could do my work or market my work but not at the same time. The other thing you MUST do is consider your art work as a product of Reel Girl Inc. you have to have your prices in order, this means materials, time or labor, and the 2 imperatives. Your salary and a profit for Reel Girl Inc. If you forget those two you will back looking for a job like I was! Art should be done by commission when you can rather than pick something you want from these things I have already done, be ready to do both. I wish you the best with what you decide. Notice: nowhere did I say don't go for it, just be as ready as you can.
> 
> Bob
> Artist Blacksmith
> Iron Rose Forge


I agree 100%! I have so much to think about, but I am ready!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

homebrew said:


> motivation
> 
> â€œI was not delivered into this world in defeat nor does failure coarse through my veins. I am not a sheep waiting to be prodded by my shepherd. I am a lion and I refuse to talk, walk, or eat with the sheep. I will not hear those who weep and complain for their thoughts are contagions. Let them join the sheep. The slaughterhouse of failureâ€¦Is not my destiny.â€


That's quite a powerful statement... I like it!


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Reel Girl said:


> Hmnnn... So those of you who make good money, but don't necessarily love your job... Do you ever wish you would have tried to make it doing what you do love? I apologize... I've been an inquisitive little thing here lately!


 I have a philosophy...either work to live, or live to work. I have a career which pays well. This allows me to enjoy my time off, afford a boat, a nice house and to vacation regularly. I could work as a teacher which would allow me satisfaction with my job and time off in the summer but I wouldn't be able to afford to live in the way I like.
I don't hate my job, but given the choice, if I could make the same money, I'd go back to being a fishing guide or would be a photographer full time.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Bellville Market days. First Saturdays of the month. Something like $25 for a space. Go test the waters while you keep your job for now.


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

If you have something in mind that you believe you would enjoy doing...not just enjoy doing more than what you are doing now but something you REALLY enjoy doing that you think you could make a career doing...do it. 

The money will work itself out if what you are doing is something others want. 

Yes its a gamble...but you can take gambles at your age and recover if it turns out wrong. Don't be afraid to admit you made a mistake stop what you are doing and do something else. 

Some of the happiest people i know own their own businesses. Some of the most stressed out people i know own their own businesses too. 

The people who have those successful businesses cant wait to get up in the morning!! 

Find yourself like that while you're south of 30 and your gonna be in for a pretty good ride!


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Reel Girl said:


> I sincerely appreciate the advice all of you have to offer... I know what I should do, but going through with it feels a lot like a dental appointment... Scares the heck out of me!


I'll make a couple of observations, first whenever I made a career change or some other move and it scared me to death, I knew I'd made the right choice, they all worked out well because they challenged me and I'm most interested/productive when challenged.

Second, be careful about "doing what you love." Sooner or later anything becomes a JOB if you do it every day. I started out in a field I LOVED only to be burnt out by the time I was 30 to the point that it became a physical challenge to get out of bed in the morning. After that, I decided that it was more important to do something that I enjoyed enough but could live without and keep the things I LOVED as hobbies and extracurriculars. I'm not saying it will be that way for you but when people ask me about starting a business doing something they love I caution them to do something they're good at and enjoy well enough but to focus on growing their business beyond just them with the goal of being able to work on the business when they lose their passion rather than being stuck working in it.

Some people hit on a career that they're passionate about and it never becomes a job for them but I don't think that's the majority. I would take a long hard look at why you want to make a change and be certain that the reasons you want to leave this job aren't going to eventually follow you to the next one.

If the risk feels right, take it, especially if it's scary.

There's also Option B, marry well and live a life of leisure provided by your husband's income. Sometimes I wish I'd been born a girl so I could do that...


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

It looks like the consensus here is that I should act sooner than later, and I'm excited... Because I completely agree! 

So, while I'm at it... I've got one more question. 

Not too long ago my boyfriend convinced me to set up a Facebook page, so people could see what I'm working on... However; I view Facebook as a place to sort of "view" things, but not necessarily to buy them (I would never dream of trying to sell my work there), but am I wrong in my way of thinking? 

Part of me thinks I need a website... A "serious" one, where I can post my finished work and attempt to sell it... at least, when I get to that point. 

So, Facebook vs. a serious website? Or maybe,... neither, or both? What are your opinions on this? 

Thank you all so much, from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I would, set up my own website , see what others in the industry are doing any follow suit , Facebook might be a good way to get people to your website , best wishes ...


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Follow your Entrepreneurial spirit and find a way to market your Art Skill that will allow you to make a move while doing your current job. When your gut tells you to make the move, do it.

I have 5 nephews that I tell every time I see them that they need to not just to learn a trade but learn the Business. Don't just know how to do the job, what ever it is, understand the business or economic factors to being the owner. 

Keep driving and yearning to succeed, you will figure it out. 

Also, the younger you are the easier it is to recover and try again. Use your time wisely!

Good luck


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Set up a web site to gauge interest. But most people need to see art to buy it.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Ive mostly enjoyed my work, it has always been challenging and a good fit for my curiosity and quest to continue learning. About 7 yrs ago, I was placed into a management role which was fine, but in came new upper managers in the last 3 yrs and the landscape has vastly changed. We are down to less than half the employees that we were, everyone is overwhelmed and stress is very high. The pay and benefits are good.

Nowadays the constant stress, tension within the work environment, politics, and one against the other, never being able to get away and being pushed past max everyday sucks. It'll take something you enjoy to something you absolutely hate right quick. 

Life is too short to be unhappy and to be unable to enjoy it. Find something you absolutely love and can have a life, just chasing dollars at the expense of being miserable isnt worth it.

Ive had 3-4 opportunities come my way but passed them up just being content, looking back I made a bad choice. When opportunities come your way jump on them, theyll keep things new, and who knows where that may lead. I'm almost 17 yrs in, all my coworkers that I came up thru the ranks with have all been involuntarily retired...so its made for a crappy environment the last few yrs and wishing I would have jumped earlier on at potentially better opportunities.

At the end of the day, if you're not happy at at your age, its definitely time to find the spark elsewhere. Time will get away from you quick!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

So have you burnt down your office yet? I think you'll need a gimmick, or an edge. To be a break out artist. Follow my train of thought here...

First you need to go full Bat chit crazy. Get your name/face in the news. 
Second, get you some gerbils. You'll need them later..
Third, think performance art!
Fourth, specialize in real time finger painting portraits, of gay weddings. New untapped market. Plus you now have gerbils.
Fifth, take the wheel barrow full of money to the bank. And send me my 10% for my career guidance fee.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

MarkU said:


> So have you burnt down your office yet? I think you'll need a gimmick, or an edge. To be a break out artist. Follow my train of thought here...
> 
> First you need to go full Bat chit crazy. Get your name/face in the news.
> Second, get you some gerbils. You'll need them later..
> ...


Well, aren't we imaginative!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Reel Girl said:


> Well, aren't we imaginative!


That's why you need me on your team! I'm worth every penny of that 35% cut!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

MarkU said:


> That's why you need me on your team! I'm worth every penny of that 35% cut!


Lol... Your percentage keeps going up...


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Reel Girl said:


> Lol... Your percentage keeps going up...


My ideas keep getting better.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I am not an artist but I do look at a lot of it. You might consider art that is unusual rather than realistic art as there seem to be a lot of people who are amazingly good at realistic art. JMHO.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a lot of work ahead of me, but I hope to have a website dedicated to my artwork up very soon!

Until then, here is a little peek into some of my work.... Granted, I need to take some classes so I can take my skills to the next level; We all have to start somewhere... 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Kristal-Reed/1400501273592861


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

The turkey and pictures of your dad with a stringer are nice . What would you charge to do a pencil or painting of a person with a stringer of fish ? You can PM me thanks


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd like to know pricing also. I might be interested.


As a business owner, I wanted to add one thing. Entrepreneurs find a way to make it work. They may gauge public opinion, but they go with their gut and figure it out because the know they can. 
If you have that passion and commit to making it despite what everyone else believes, you will succeed.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

cman said:


> I'd like to know pricing also. I might be interested.
> 
> As a business owner, I wanted to add one thing. Entrepreneurs find a way to make it work. They may gauge public opinion, but they go with their gut and figure it out because the know they can.
> If you have that passion and commit to making it despite what everyone else believes, you will succeed.


I've been telling myself that for months... It's nice to hear someone else say it!

I'll pm you two when I get home


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

If you haven't done one already...do a Business Plan. 

Hire a CPA if you need to...it will be the best money you ever spent. Talk to bankers about what you are doing. Its best to get to know your banker on a first name basis when you DONT need the money. Screw Facebook...get a website. Consider talking to interior designers...let them know what you have and maybe they could be a source of business. 

Excellent advice in here...good luck!!


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

:rotfl:Reel Girl, your young, pretty and love to fish. Marry me and that will solve your problem


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

Reel-girl,
What type of work are you currently in?
What do you not enjoy about career?
Do you have a skill set ( other than art) that you can use in a different line of work or will you have to go back to school?


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Look,, Your young enough to try doing something with a life change and still recover if its just doesn't work,,, I wouldn't wait to long though,,, The longer you wait there will be more fear about it that will come into your head,, Then you will probably never do it,,,,, Im living proof ,, lol


----------

